# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > سوال: نصب جاوا در لینوکس

## maryam_88

سلام به دوستان عزیز:
من jre رو دانلود کردم ولی نمی تونم تو لینوکس نصب کنم.لطفا راهنماییم کنین.

----------


## trustmiracle

سلام
این راهنمای نصب jdk روی فدورا
http://www.howtoforge.com/sun_java_s...tbeans_fedora7

----------


## mahdi68

سلام 
از کجا می تونم JdK  و jre  قابل نصب روی linux ubuntu ‍‍پیدا کنم ؟؟؟

----------


## trustmiracle

در مخازن خود ابونتو هست می توانید از اونجا نصب کنید.

http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,5733.0.html

----------


## mahdi68

سلام
دوست خوبم من دوتا فایل با نام های زیر دانلود کردم 
netbeans-6.7-ml-linux.sh
jdk-6u14-linux-i586.bin
هر دوتاش هم کپی کردم تو دسکتاپ  حالا میشه بگین تو ترمینال چی باید بنویسم تا اینا نصب بشن ؟؟؟

----------


## cups_of_java

برای نصب JDK روی فدورا اینجا رو ببینید. برای Ubuntu هم می تونید سرچ کنید پیدا کنید. (از همون دستورات هم می تونید استفاده کنید به شرطی که اولشون sudo بزارید)

برای نصب netbeans هم اینجا رو ببینید. (البته به طورکلی با این دستور تو ubuntu می تونی نصبش کنی:


sudo chmod x+a netbeans-6.7rc2-ml-linux.sh 
sudo ./netbeans-6.7rc2-ml-linux.sh)

----------


## محمدابراهیم

*ممنون خیلی حالب بود.
*

----------


## cups_of_java

برای تشکر می تونید از دکمه تشکر انجمن استفاده کنید و یا اینکه رای مثبت بدید به پست

----------


## mahdi68

سلام 
من رو فدورا ۱۲ چون نتونستم از خود سایت jdk  دانلود کنم openJDK  نصب کردم ولی حالا وقتی eclipse اجرا میکنم این پیغام ظاهر میشه :



> JVM terminated. Exit code=-1
> -Xms40m
> -Xmx256m
> -XX:MaxPermSize=256m
> -Djava.class.path=/home/mahdi/App/eclipse//plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.0.201.R35x_v2009071  5.jar
> -os linux
> -ws gtk
> -arch x86
> -showsplash /home/mahdi/App/eclipse//plugins/org.eclipse.platform_3.3.201.v200909170800/splash.bmp
> ...


لطفا راهنماییم کنید که چیکار باید بکنم ؟؟؟ 
متشکرم

----------


## mosi20

sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre

----------


## javanerd

> sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre


دستور بالا openjdk رو نصب می‌کنه. برای نصب jre‌ که توسط SUN ارایه می‌شه باید از دستور زیر استفاده کنید

sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
یا برای نصب jdk

sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk

----------


## billguess

دوستان بعد از اصطلاحاً نصب آن در لینوکس با استفاده از دستور echoچک کنند که آیا متغییر های محیطی ست شده اند یا نه و همین که مسیر نصب JDKدر PATHموجود باشد مثلاً با دستور
echo $PATH
می توانید ببینید که چه مسیر هایی موجود است 
یا دستور java --version
رو هم یک تست بکنید
یادآوری:
دستور exportبرای ست کردن متغییرها می تواند استفاده شود
در مورد عدم اجرای اکلیپس هم توسط یکی از دوستان، عدم شناسایی jreعلت می باشد

----------


## babak_7x

سلام یکی بهم بگه که این ارور برای چیه ؟
The Eclipse executable launcher was unable to locate its 
companion shared library.

----------


## cups_of_java

درست نصب نشده یا یه یکی از پکیج های مورد نیازش نیست. دقت کن آیا فایل های .so وجود دارن یا نه!
شاید از روی پکیچ ویندوزش رو لینوکس کپی کردی و so فایل ها نیستن اصن!

----------


## WebConsole

دوست عزیز برای نصب IDE Eclispeا از لینک های زیر استفاده کنید 100% جواب میده :

1-http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Java
2-http://tuxtuts.com/how-to-install-oracle-java-jre-on-fedora-1817/

موفق باشید

----------

